# Corsair Airflow Pro , Corsair Vengeance ?



## lukas1234321 (29. April 2011)

Hi 

Ich habe mal ein paar fragen und zwar:

Passt der Corsair Airflow Pro auch auf den Corsair Vengeance Ram drauf?

Oder passt der Corsair Airflow Pro nur auf den Corsair Dominator Ram drauf?

Muss ich dann auch ein passendes Mainboard haben?


Lg

Lukas1234321


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2011)

Wozu brauchst du einen RAM-Kühler?
Wie wär es mit einem Eigenbau, z.B. mit einem 120 oder 140mm-Lüfter, das sollte leiser sein und besser kühlen!


----------



## evosociety (29. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du einen RAM-Kühler?
> Wie wär es mit einem Eigenbau, z.B. mit einem 120 oder 140mm-Lüfter, das sollte leiser sein und besser kühlen!


 
Ich denke es geht sich hier hauptsächlich um das Aussehen oder?


----------



## lukas1234321 (29. April 2011)

Jetzt mal zurück zur frage.

Meint ihr denn dass der Airflow würde auf den Vengeance Ram drauf passt?


----------



## evosociety (29. April 2011)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zurück zur frage.
> 
> Meint ihr denn dass der Airflow würde auf den Vengeance Ram drauf passt?


 
Miss die Höhe des Airflows von Rambank bis Top Unterseite. Dann guck dir die Höhe von den Vengeance an, und zieh von dieser Höhe die Höhe von Mainboard PCB bis Rambank Ende ab. Wenn das dann aufgeht, passt es


----------



## SaKuL (29. April 2011)

Nein, das wird sicher nicht passen, die Vengeance sind viel zu hoch!


----------



## Keygen (29. April 2011)

eigenbau sieht besser aus, 2 120 er mit LEDs dann ists doch was, vllt UV aktiv mit 120 zu 80 mm Adapter (wenn du wilklst auch UV aktiv) das wäre ein hingucker


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. April 2011)

Wenn die vegance nich höher als die Domis sind, dürften sie passen, der Fan wird ja an der rambank Selber befestigt


----------



## Dommerle (29. April 2011)

Eigentlich ist ein RAM-Kühler nur eine unnötige Spielerei. 
Und je nach CPU-Kühler passt er auch gar nicht, also lieber vorher nachmessen.


----------



## zøtac (29. April 2011)

Hab die Vengeance selbst hier, die sind höher als die Domis


----------



## SaKuL (29. April 2011)

Okay, nochmal:
Es wird nicht passen!
Ich habe selbst mit einem Kumpel das ausprobiert!


----------

